# chicken cacciatore tonite



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve been dying to make this for awhile...This is two breasts with the bone
in - cut in small pieces...normally you use breast, thighs and leg.

First you flour the chicken and fry in a little olive oil ... then remove to
a plate and fry 2 or3 cloves chopped garlic...add one 28 oz of plum tomatoes
crush in pan with potato masher...( leave it a little lumpy) add 1 tea Italian seasoning, some chopped
parsley and basil, salt/pepper, add a dash of red wine and after a few minutes add about
1/3 cup of half and half (or milk) simmer for about 10 minutes...then add back
the chicken and simmer for about 20 - 25 minutes...serve over spaghetti with graded parmigiana cheese and hot pepper flakes ...
The floured chicken makes this dish.
It gives the sauce a different a delicious flavor.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Chicken cacciatore? Hunter's chicken, a run what you brung dish over a campfire but very good. :wink2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, What do you know about Hunters chicken?

A friend from upstate NY fixed it here. I’ve never heard of it before. I made it once and loved it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, What do you know about Hunters chicken?
> 
> A friend from upstate NY fixed it here. I’ve never heard of it before. I made it once and loved it.


Only that Cacciatore is the Italian word for hunter and Chicken cacciatore is also called Hunter Chicken. Chicken Chasseur is also called Hunter's chicken. Chasseur is the French word for hunter. The dish varies from country to country I suppose.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

So, is Hunters chicken made the same way starting with fried floured 
chicken, and a marinara sauce?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> So, is Hunters chicken made the same way starting with fried floured
> chicken, and a marinara sauce?


I'm no authority on it Joann but it seems under either name it has can have many variations which is why I said a run what you brung dish, but will always have a tomato sauce with mushrooms, garlic, onion and wine according to this website. The reading before the recipe is interesting.

https://thehungrybelgian.com/2014/05/01/hunters-chicken/

I've never made it but this recipe sounds enticing and I may well do it soon. My mother made it once when I was just a kid, it didn't go over well then and she never made it again. Tastes change.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't had chicken Cacciatore in ages. I think I should make it.
I will only use dark meat though.

Thanks for the idea Two Knots


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dark meat is good...don’t forget to flour the chicken first, it makes a
difference...Some add green pepper too. I like it better without the green pepper.
Mushrooms would be a good addition to it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would eat that without the grated cheese but mushrooms would be a good addition. Maybe with mozzarella.


----------

